# Sucker fish?



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, I don't know much about the actual science of water creatures so I have no idea where to put this. What can I put in a 20 gal tank with an african dwarf frog and three black skirt tetras? It will eventually have an upside down catfish and a couple more black skirts. I don't really need any help with cleaning, but if I can find a good looking sucker fish that wants to eat junk and won't become gigantic I'd be game. Do they all outgrow their tanks?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Otocinclus cats. They do not grow beyond 2 inches.


----------



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Ok thank you. 

Also, can you think of something that is about three inches, with pretty large fins/tail for its body? It's some type of cleaning fish, and it looks like the one you named, but it's definitely bigger. My friend has one and I'm concerned that his tank is not large enough for it, but I can't figure out what type it is to look it up and tell him. It seems to spend a good amount of time cruising the bottom and doesn't always hang on the tank surfaces. Sorry, that probably is still too vague to know.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A picture would be more decent that just descriptions as there are a lot of fish that may be similar to your descriptions.


----------



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Ok, I'll try to find a pic online or get one from him. All I know is that it came from Petsmart! lol. Thanks for your help.


----------



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Ok it looked like this:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Pleco.jpg


But it was only a few inches long. The link says Pleco, but would he have purchased it at around 3 inches at Petsmart? These are the ones that get gigantic, right?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

zazzified said:


> These are the ones that get gigantic, right?


Yes. Ancistrus plecs is one of those that stay small at around 5 inches. There are hundreds of plec species available around the aquarium trade.


----------



## zazzified (May 19, 2007)

Ok, thanks for your responses!


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

try a clown or bulldog plec, they stay small and they r cute too


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Make it a bulldog - you'll never see a clown. They hide all day and only come out at night. Top of that, they aren't particularly good algae eaters - they prefer driftwood. If you've got 40 or 50 bucks burning a hole in your pocket, an albino, veil tailed, bristlenosed pleco is a gorgeous critter, and it stays around 4", and eats algae like nobody's business (just make sure to supplament with algae pellets or veggies, or it might go after your plants a little.)


----------

